# It's a Girl!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Our new granddaughter! 
Sarah Ann
11 lbs 1 oz
22"


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW....Congratulations!!!

I was 10 lbs 12 ounces and that ain't small.
I hope mom and baby are doing well


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new granddaughter!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Lunatic. Yeah the Dr. came out and said it's a good thing she was a scheduled c-section. Mom and baby are doing great!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks CC!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats on the arrival of your beautiful granddaughter!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Evil Queen said:


> Thanks Lunatic. Yeah the Dr. came out and said it's a good thing she was a scheduled c-section. Mom and baby are doing great!


Thank goodness.... My poor mom had me naturally!
That was in 1965...things have changed a bit since then.
My poor mom hasn't walked right ever since


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Hahahaha Lunatic! I was 9/8, my mom thought for sure she was carrying a future football player.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new grand-haunter!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new granddaughter! She's a big future haunter.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awwww congratulations! and welcome little Sarah! She was certainly a healthy weight!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to the parents and the proud grandma!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Congratulations Evil Queen!!! Yay! Now you know I have to ask...what is she going to be for Halloween???


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to Evil Queen and the new parents. Sarah looks like a keeper!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

P5 I did buy a couple of newborn Halloween onesies but they may not fit. Little chunky monkey.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats!! She is adorable!! 
11 lbs 1 oz? ouch.  Glad it was a C- section, for her sake.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

What a beautiful girl, congratulations!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations on that beautiful baby girl. She was so thoughtful to decide to make her arrival in October. My son was an even 10 pounds and the only thing they gave me during 16 hours of labor was 2 Tylenol. Yeah to those military doctors for saving tax payers money by not wasting drugs on pregnant women.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That's exciting news. Congrats!!


----------

